
Ask HN: Should I buy an iPhone (or something else)? - mrdassani
I hate iOS, but Apple makes some of the best hardware in the world. I&#x27;m currently &#x27;rocking&#x27; an HTC One M7 (Google Play Edition) because stock android is my favourite mobile OS (I&#x27;ve tried them all, but only used android and the old old old windows phone 6-7 significantly). My problems with iOS is its boring &#x27;homescreen&#x27; functionality: I love my widgets (email, twitter, IFTTT buttons etc) and don&#x27;t really know what I&#x27;d do without them. The problem is I need a new phone (mine is almost dead - battery and camera issues), and the current lack of vanilla android offerings is depressing me. I&#x27;m very much a flagship buyer and need someone to convince me why a certain phone works well for them. I also own an android wear device, which basically becomes obsolete if I switch to iOS but that&#x27;s probably something google is working on. A few more things about me: I use my phone a lot (lot lot), I really want a good camera because I only use phone cameras. Any suggestions?
======
MCRed
The ONLY reason I've ever seen to hate iOS is ideological.

The stuff you're suffering from is due to the good things about iOS-- it
treats the battery well giving better life, and longevity. Apple doesn't hate
widgets and bling, the reason they aren't letting you put stuff on the home
screen like that is to protect the battery.

In fact the reason for everything "bad" about iOS is to make for a better user
experience. You may disagree with Apple's choices but google reviews apps,
takes a cut of revenue, etc too. Google has a walled garden approach when it
comes to android phones. (But there's a version of linux called "android" that
doesn't include google apps that is open source-- which people like to pretend
is the same operating system, switching back and forth between them-- pointing
to the google apps version when talking about features, but then switching to
the other one when talking about freedom.)

If your battery and camera are having issues and you haven't run out your two
years, then that should tell you something.

I have an original iPhone-- the one from 2007. It's now 8 years old. Due to
being in subzero weather the screen froze at one point and it lost some
pixels. Other than that, it STILL WORKS FINE.

~~~
mrdassani
I get why Apple don't think widgets etc are useful, but I'd still like the
choice to decide for myself. Android gives me that and iOS doesn't; that's
probably my main issue.

I also completely agree that Google's android is a lot less free than the open
source android, its just more accessible than o-s android.

Battery issue is partly due to my charging habits (which I'm fixing), partly
due to usage (couldn't get a day out of a factory reset iPhone 5 either), and
because i've bullied my phone a bit so wear and tear is probably contributing.
As for camera, that's an overheating issue caused by a manufacturing problem
with a batch of the copper insulation tape (or something like that) that went
into a lot of the M7's, can't entirely blame htc for that, but their QC/QA
could do with some work (which i think they realised too with their newer
phones).

I wouldn't have asked this question if the Google play edition devices still
existed and the nexus 6 was offered in a slightly smaller size.

This is probably the worst time of year to look to buy a new phone, so I'll
probably wait till I/O and wwdc to see if something newer and more compelling
is launched.

Thanks for offering up your opinion :)

~~~
robin_reala
Even if a new phone is announced it won’t be out until September so if you
need a new phone now just get one of the current ones.

------
tmaly
I still have a nexus 5, but my business partner has an iphone. We use both to
test what we develop. I feel like Android offers you more geek options if you
like to hack on things. It has a bigger market share, but if you want
something polished go with the iphone. That is how I see the two camps.

------
Melvinhunter
The iPhone and its predecessors are more than just fancy cell phones. With
their range of features from phone to web browser, from iPod to mobile game
device the iPhone is more like a computer that fits in your pocket and your
hand than any cell phone. This best essay writing service(
[http://www.essayscouncil.com](http://www.essayscouncil.com) ) will help you
more in writings.

